
AOL to disable third-party app access to AIM - gnicholas
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/02/aol-will-cut-off-third-party-app-access-to-aim/
======
donatj
This makes me so remarkably sad. There are so many people from my younger
years online this cuts me off from. People whose names I never knew.

They haven't been online in years, but the potential was still there that
maybe one day they'd pop on. Alas, no more.

------
crispytx
AOL Instant Messenger still exists???

